# How Many Hams?



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

How many licensed hams are there on this board? If you feel comfortable giving your call sign, then plz post it. I'm KF5HCW (don't you dare laugh at that), and I'm in South Texas. When I get my hand-held I'll probably be on the Salt-Grass net (70cm). I'll answer any questions that non-hams have, though I'm not an expert by any means.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Mechanic Intern said:


> How many licensed hams are there on this board? If you feel comfortable giving your call sign, then plz post it. I'm KF5HCW (don't you dare laugh at that), and I'm in South Texas. When I get my hand-held I'll probably be on the Salt-Grass net (70cm). I'll answer any questions that non-hams have, though I'm not an expert by any means.


 Taking the technican test aug. 5th. Live in s.e. Ok. I'll probably have lot's of questions for you soon. Thanks


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just took the Technician exam a few weeks ago at the local club's Field Day. License just arrived last week. It's always been a "wanna-do-that-someday" thing for me, hadn't intended to do it that day but the exam looked like I could pass it, so I did it. Half of it is real basic radio & electronics stuff, half the rest can be figured out if you know that stuff, and that's all you need to pass. Now I have to get a radio(s) and do something with it. Guess I'll do that in my spare time.. ound:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

been a ham close to 30 years now.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Those asking about hams may want to go to the Survival and Emergency Prep (S&EP) section of HT.. Quite a few of us 'Hams' post over there, and a quick search with the key words of amateur 'ham' radio should show many threads on the subject from over the years..

That or go take a look at the ham radio super web site at 

www.ac6v.com 

- everything you could ever want to know about ham radio can be found there.

de KK6ZY 
(a ham of 33+ years so far, with an Advanced Class License operating mostly on the HF frequencies)


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

@KK6ZY: good to meet you, and I hope to be upgrading my license to an Advanced class ASAP. I posted this in here because ham radio is an implementation of technology, and Kung said that this is a catch-all forum for technology. I figured that this'd be the best place to post it. Apparently not.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Mechanic Intern said:


> @KK6ZY: good to meet you, and I hope to be upgrading my license to an Advanced class ASAP. I posted this in here because ham radio is an implementation of technology, and Kung said that this is a catch-all forum for technology. I figured that this'd be the best place to post it. Apparently not.


Mechanic Intern - Well it would be difficult for you to obtain an Advanced Class Amateur Radio License. That is because since the FCC did the latest ham radio license revisions a few years ago including dropping the morse code requirements, they now longer issue any new licenses in the older Novice Class, or Advanced Classes. 

Those of us hams that held those a Novice or Advanced Class License at the time were 'grandfathered' in for life, unless we upgrade to another higher license class. I think that I will stay an Advanced Class, I don't need the small amount of extra bandwidth of HF frequencies that an Extra Class License would allow me to use. 

Advanced Class callsigns start with a "K" prefix and are 2X2 (KK6ZY) - and Extra Class Callsigns usually are 1X2 (W6AG/ N6OP) 2X1 (AE6R/ NB6Z), or 2X2 starting with an 'A' (AA6DX). But with Vanity Callsigns, now it is difficult to tell what class of license goes with a persons callsign.

Now the new hams can only obtain a Technician, General, or Extra Class Amateur Radio license from the FCC.

You would get more of a reply to you original post in the S&EP forum - lots more hams post in there, and the moderator is a ham also.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

radiofish said:


> Mechanic Intern - Well it would be difficult for you to obtain an Advanced Class Amateur Radio License. That is because since the FCC did the latest ham radio license revisions a few years ago including dropping the morse code requirements, they now longer issue any new licenses in the older Novice Class, or Advanced Classes.


I suspect he means advanced as in advancing from tech to general/extra.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Gary is correct. I was writing hurriedly while eating my breakfast; I really should know better than to post on here before\during breakfast by now.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to the new hams. I am KB9LIE. Just got back from a vacation trip to St. Pierre and Miquelon (French territory off the south coast of Newfoundland, Canada) where we operated as FP/K9OT. 

This was our first time using wi fi and Skype and they both worked great. I was able to keep our website updated, upload log data, and check email. Also got to talk to the farm-sitter and make sure the dogs, cats, and sheep were surviving without us.

73 de Peg KB9LIE


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Mechanic Intern said:


> @KK6ZY: good to meet you, and I hope to be upgrading my license to an Advanced class ASAP. I posted this in here because ham radio is an implementation of technology, and Kung said that this is a catch-all forum for technology. I figured that this'd be the best place to post it. Apparently not.


Eh, I personally don't have a problem with it; as a matter of fact, this prompts me to wonder if this shouldn't be a 'Technology' forum, or if it IS better to place stuff such as shortwave/HAM radios and the like in a 'survival' forum. Let's face it, while it IS a big component for survival types, not everyone uses it for that, even though this IS a Homesteading forum.

I'll have to check it out with the mods/admins.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like the ham radio stuff in the survival forum. I've been around it all my life. 

In early 70's I started my ham adventure.
Currently WB8RME and I'm and Advanced that took the code and written in front of FCC in Denver.

Survival forum welcomes you and your ham questions.

Angie
WB8RME
Mod S&EP


----------



## Zephaniah (Mar 16, 2010)

Call Sign

WH7F

?


----------

